# ***OFFICIAL*** Nate Marquardt vs Rousimar Palhares Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

UFC Fight Night 22: Marquardt vs. Palhares
Date: Sep 15, 2010
Location: Austin, Texas
Venue: Frank Erwin Center
Broadcast: Spike TV (precedes debut episode of "The Ultimate Fighter 12")










*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Nate 'The Great' Marquardt fighting Rousimar 'Toquinho' Palhares at Ultimate Fight Night 22 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

tough to call if you are realistic. nate wants this fight to stay standing but if palharres gets it down i expect nate to have his heel torn from the bone. going with nate to come back after getting beat silly by sonnen.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Rousimar Palhares for the win

I can't wait for this card, my 2 favourite LW's and 2 of my top 5 fav fighters in any weight on the same card with Pearson and Jim Miller, then better still add Palhares to the mix and you have my second fav MW and 3 of my top 10 fav fighters, I can't fcuking wait I prefer this card to the next PPV.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

very interesting card that will help shape the 7-15 spaces in the LW division.
All 4 fights could genuinely go either way but I'm going with Pearson, Miller, Escudero and Palhares.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Palhares
Tibau
Oliviera
Pearson


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm going with Paul Harris here because Marquardt is not the guy to beat Anderson. Paul Harris might not be the guy either, but he hasn't had his shot yet.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Marquardt. If he watches out for those leg/ankle locks.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Palhares is so damn dangerous with those leglocks and he has a good chin and has good slams too. 

Marquardt is in for a huge test, and i'm going with Palhares for the "upset" so to speak. 2nd round armbar.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Palhares interview, guy's had a tough life:



> When Brazilian submission ace Rousimar Palhares (11-2 MMA, 4-1 UFC) steps into the cage against Nate Marquardt (29-9-2 MMA, 8-3 UFC) in the main event of UFC Fight Night 22, he'll be competing in perhaps the most high-profile contest of his career.
> 
> But don't for one minute believe that the Spike TV-broadcast bout is the toughest fight of Palhares' life.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I wonder how long Marquardt will need to rehab his injury if Palhares wins....


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Marquardt is a 2nd degree black belt, he hasn't been tappen since 1999 and that's the only time it's happened. I don't see it happening again, Marquardt via round 2 T/KO


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

MRBRESK said:


> Marquardt is a 2nd degree black belt, he hasn't been tappen since 1999 and that's the only time it's happened. I don't see it happening again, Marquardt via round 2 T/KO


Unfortunately it probably won't matter whether he taps or not.

I think the winner of the fight will be whoever has better wrestling. (Palhares Takedowns/Marquardt TDD)


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> Unfortunately it probably won't matter whether he taps or not.


i don't think he's gonna get caught in any leg subs


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Marquardt might be a black belt but Palhares is on a whole other universe in the BJJ game. If Palhares can get him down he can finish him. If he can't, he will lose.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

drey2k said:


> Marquardt might be a black belt but Palhares is on a whole other universe in the BJJ game. If Palhares can get him down he can finish him. If he can't, he will lose.


I don't believe he is as good as Maia or Leites and neither of them were able to sub him. Gouveia is also a legit blackbelt and was beaten by Marquardt.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Mirage445 said:


> Unfortunately it probably won't matter whether he taps or not.
> 
> I think the winner of the fight will be whoever has better wrestling. (Palhares Takedowns/Marquardt TDD)


agreed.

This isnt going to be pretty... its only 3 rounds... 3 rounds of Palhares getting the td + control... its gonna be chael-ish.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Marquardt will make him look silly, the guy has nothing with out his BJJ and Marquardt will stuff that all night long.

Marquardt, 1st, possibly 2nd round TKO.


----------



## ballers101 (Aug 6, 2010)

I know this fight will be done quickly, Palhares hasn't faced a fighter on the level like Nate The Great. The only fighter he has faced was Dan Henderson and Hendo made him look silly. Nate has better sub defense then Hendo and should be able to stop the heel hook no problem. TKO first or second round no question about this one.


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

I think this will be an interesting test for Marquardt. Most of the dudes he faced wanted to bang with him (including the bjj guys quoted below me - those three fights primarily took place on the feet).



MRBRESK said:


> I don't believe he is as good as Maia or Leites and neither of them were able to sub him. Gouveia is also a legit blackbelt and was beaten by Marquardt.


Of course, the one guy that wanted to take Marquardt down took Marquardt down. However, I think very few posses Sonnen's take down ability. Also, I think fewer have the ability to keep people down. Marquardt may get taken down by Palhares but I don't think Palhares will be able to keep him down.

Winner ---> Nate the Great


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Paul Harris because im scared of him.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Nate eats BJJ fighters for breakfast.
Palhares is tought dude, but I see this being a clear 30-27 for Nate.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Odds are too tough to bet on. Nate should have this, but you never know with paul harris's subs. He could be getting his ass kicked and touch your ankle with his pinky for the sub.


----------



## KEYZER-SOZE (Jul 31, 2010)

i like rousimar to much in this one nate would be ri-tarded to take it to the floor, so hes gonna want to stand up and throw hands but rousimar isnt a slouch in the stand up either, so if he doesnt manage to put one of those bone breaking subs on nate, id say it'll be a ud for rousimar


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Nate has shitty TDD and will get tooled on the ground at least positionally if not finished. He has to pull a one punch KO out of his ass like he did with Maia if he wants to win.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think Marquardt wins, but I would never in a million years want to fight Rousimar Palhares. After seeing what that man can do to people's knees I'm terrified of him.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

*Rousimar Palhares Now Fights For Better Life (good read)*



> When Brazilian submission ace Rousimar Palhares (11-2 MMA, 4-1 UFC) steps into the cage against Nate Marquardt (29-9-2 MMA, 8-3 UFC) in the main event of UFC Fight Night 22, he'll be competing in perhaps the most high-profile contest of his career.
> 
> But don't for one minute believe that the Spike TV-broadcast bout is the toughest fight of Palhares' life.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/20504/onc...campaign=Feed:+mmajunkie+(MMAjunkie.com+Feed)


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

WAR PAUL HARRIS!!!

Man, how can you not like that guy?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Fabulous read.

You just cant imagine the guys at AKA or Jacksons camp taking in a skint village boy and helping him out with rent and food. And we wonder why the Brazilians seem to love each other so much. Proper brotherhood. I have a renewed respect for Brazilian camps.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

This is one reason why i always cheer for the Brazilians even tho i don't know a single brazilian IRL. They just seem so nice and likable. I know Paul Harris got alot of hate for that last heelhook but hell I have forgiven him and will be cheering for him against Nate. And also i think i got good odds and put a little money on him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Fabulous read.
> 
> You just cant imagine the guys at AKA or Jacksons camp taking in a skint village boy and helping him out with rent and food. And we wonder why the Brazilians seem to love each other so much. Proper brotherhood. I have a renewed respect for Brazilian camps.


Different cultures man the comparison isn't fair. If somebody comes up with that story in Brazil its most likely true in the states they probably spent all there money on crack. Anyone from North America whether Canadian or American have a preconceived notion that most of these people got themselves down because they did.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Different cultures man the comparison isn't fair. If somebody comes up with that story in Brazil its most likely true in the states they probably spent all there money on crack. Anyone from North America whether Canadian or American have a preconceived notion that most of these people got themselves down because they did.


Thats my point dude. Brazil has these stories. As does Mexico etc. These scenarios just don't exist in the US. If they do they are very rare, and as you rightly point out, tend to be buried underneath the scourge of crackheads lying out of their arse to get another hit.

I wasn't implying the people at US camps suck because they wouldn't do anything like this. Rather, I was making the point that the Brazilian camps rock because they are full of these genuine stories. Makes it easy to be a fan.

In a nutshell... I agree with you.


----------



## 8packabs1980 (Sep 7, 2010)

Love this stuff man. I believe in following your dream and that is why I allowed my son to leave school to become a world champion fighter. I told him myself schools don't leave but your dreams do. And when he becomes a world champ in the Ufc he won't need school. Degree ain't gonna get you a 100 million dollars


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Paul Harris is a scary, scary dude!!

i like the fact he is fighting for a better life.

But Paul, that doesnt mean you need to end other ppls careers and ruin their lives by not letting go of very dangerous knee bars.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Thats my point dude. Brazil has these stories. As does Mexico etc. These scenarios just don't exist in the US. If they do they are very rare, and as you rightly point out, tend to be buried underneath the scourge of crackheads lying out of their arse to get another hit.
> 
> I wasn't implying the people at US camps suck because they wouldn't do anything like this. Rather, I was making the point that the Brazilian camps rock because they are full of these genuine stories. Makes it easy to be a fan.
> 
> In a nutshell... I agree with you.


Alright, I misunderstood you, I thought you were implying that the guys at gyms like Jacksons were somehow worse people because they wouldn't do this.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Said it before and I'll say it again, screw Palhares. Hope he gets smashed


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

RustyRenegade said:


> Said it before and I'll say it again, screw Palhares. Hope he gets smashed


Don't worry he will.

Although the guy does have 6 wins via heelhook, i dont care for him and hope he gets crushed.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I often find myself raising a skeptical eye when reading stories like this. They strike me in the same way as an old guy telling people how he had to walk up hill through the snow to school... both ways! Maybe it's true and I'm just jaded but I have a hard time just eating it up with a spoon.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Paul harris has too good of a chin for nate to get a Tko and harris picked hendo up and slamed him hard, i can see the same thing happening to nate over and over again.


I hope he does beats nate because that will put him right up there for a title shot.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> Paul harris has too good of a chin for nate to get a Tko and harris picked hendo up and slamed him hard, i can see the same thing happening to nate over and over again.


I agree man he's a rock of a man with quick and deadly subs and has a huge heart and solid chin. Like you said he picked up Hendo easily and slammed him... no reason he can't do that to Nate.

I would not ever want to fight that man. He'd eat my punches and then break my leg. Yay!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Nate's gonna spray fart in Harris' dinner


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

RustyRenegade said:


> Nate's gonna spray fart in Harris' dinner


I lol'd.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Dammit. I'm looking for easy credits and with the exception of Miller Pearson, this fight doesn't have any. 


(this also means it's a damn good card)


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

So, since thats how Ken got his nickname, if Paul harris wins this with his heel hook, does that make him the new World's Most Dangerous Man?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

guy incognito said:


>


Hahaha i gotta rep that.... nicely done. :thumb02:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

We'll see who's "overrated."


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

guy incognito said:


>



VERY nice!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Hmmmm...Nate changed his entrance music...not a good sign...


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

maybe a fight that gets finished now?


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I see this as a must-win for Nate after that beatdown by Chael. If he loses, I feel he fades away.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Marquardt makes my estrogen levels go kaboom


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

What the hell just happened??


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

problem palhares?


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

What??? A Greg Jackson fighter greased up???


NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

What the hell?


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

theyre not even gonna check his legs or what?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

ah shit, not another grease gate!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well this is not good at all. Palhares was an idiot though you don't stop and point it out in the middle of a round like that wait till the round ends.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh wow this is going to become huge in the next few minutes....... holy shit.

Edit; Few more commercials then usual.....we'll miss something.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Thats an old move from the GSP book i think.lol


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Hmm that was interesting,Marquardt did get out of that leg lock rather quickly but I don't think there was anything to it though.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

NOo0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o not another grease scandle!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Ugh. Main event ruined  

It sucks that my brain won't give Nate any credit at all for the KO. It was pretty nice, aside from the fact Palhares looked away... You have to keep defending! Obviously.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

oooh dear here comes another greasing row, Paul Harris seemed pretty sure, so sure he forgot he was in a cage against someone who wants to punch him in the face.

ooh dear. sour grapes perhaps.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Sorry, but there's no question in my mind what just happened there...you don't just stop fighting like that for nothing.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

GSP is a bad influence 
Damn you greg jackson, rashad better not pull of this crap against shogun.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

That did look a little sketchy. And the fact that Palhares tried telling the ref he was greased before the fight ended makes it even more questionnable..

I hope this gets cleared up.


----------



## Mauricio Rua (May 27, 2009)

It looked a little shady how easily Nate slipped out, mmmhh


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

I believe palhares because as soon as the leg slipped he instantly reacted to his corner to point out he was greased.... he didn't have to seeing as it was the 1st round and he had the takedown etc.

he definitely didn't just say i give up.... thats messed up man. this greasing crap is pissing me off

edit: ref says there was no grease just a sweaty leg..... whatever.... bad break palhares dont let your guard down during a fight


----------



## ufc4me (Dec 27, 2007)

he should have kept fighting. he ate some punches after it


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Sour grapes for what he hadn't been hurt at the point he claimed it. Nate The Grease.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

This ruined the main event for me!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Greg Jackson strikes again:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

YES they checked him hes clean!!!!!


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

ref and doctors checked it, i'd find it hard to believe he greased, sweaty maybe.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Sweet the doctors checked him, the ref did too he's clean.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

He needed to be punched in the face for that dumb move. jeez.


----------



## jongurley (Jun 28, 2008)

That was the sorryiest fight night ever,, especially nate's cheating ass


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Well there you go everyone said he wasn't greased therefore people can shut up about it now


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Gyser said:


> ref and doctors checked it, i'd find it hard to believe he greased, sweaty maybe.


I find it hard to believe a BJJ black belt just stops fighting after he felt an opponents leg over sweat. Weird.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I bet Marquardt rubbed his sweat on his legs just before the fight. Brilliant move if that is the case.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

well i bet palhares feels like an idiot...

idk didnt seem like nate was lying to me


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

According to Rogan in the postfight interview, the ref and the commission guys checked it after the fight and it was clean.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

rygu said:


> Sweet the doctors checked him, the ref did too he's clean.


Before and after.. all is well.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Palhares should've at least defend himself.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

He was checked, people. Get over it. There is no controversy here. Christ.

If anything, Palhares is a dumbass. Who flakes out like that during a fight?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Texas has possibly the worst athletic commission in the country and the ref checked his thigh(while wearing gloves) not his ankles/feet so I don't buy him being clean at all.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

Shoegazer said:


> I find it hard to believe a BJJ black belt just stops fighting after he felt an opponents leg over sweat. Weird.


I agree, very weird.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Shoegazer said:


> I find it hard to believe a BJJ black belt just stops fighting after he felt an opponents leg over sweat. Weird.


At that point of a fight you wouldn't expect to find sweat on the ankle. That is what makes me think Marquardt wiped sweat on himself which is brilliant.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

jongurley said:


> That was the sorryiest fight night ever,, especially nate's cheating ass


 
Nate cheated because he fought a retard that stoped in the middle of a fight because his wittle heel hook didn wook?????


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

"when i try to leg lock him, he got out, hax", 
"i outsmarted you. problem?"


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

*Paul Harris waves at nothing in particular*

Loses his one and only submission attempt and decides Nate is cheating, waves to the referee who is out of his field of view and turtles up after taking one shot.

See you on the undercard Paul.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

If they checked it and its clean then this win is legit. Palhares should have waited till the round was over then have the ref check it.


----------



## DeMonikk1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Does anyone know the name of the song Marquardt entered the octagon to? 

And that was the strangest ending I have seen in a long time.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Nate cheated because he fought a retard that stoped in the middle of a fight because his wittle heel hook didn wook?????


Of course, did you not get the memo either??


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

osmium said:


> Texas has possibly the worst athletic commission in the country and the ref checked his thigh(while wearing gloves) not his ankles/feet so I don't buy him being clean at all.


No offence, but you're MMAF's biggest pessimist. You could put a negative spin on just about anything. My guess is Santa didn't visit you when you were younger.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

420atalon said:


> At that point of a fight you wouldn't expect to find sweat on the ankle. That is what makes me think Marquardt wiped sweat on himself which is brilliant.


Regardless dude that just seem dirty and underhanded. That didnt show who was the better fighter, but who is the most sweaty. bullshit


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Bonnar426 said:


> If they checked it and its clean then this win is legit. Palhares should have waited till the round was over then have the ref check it.


I didn't see anyone check Marquardt's legs at any point before or after the fight. Any footage to show Nate being checked?


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

DeMonikk1 said:


> Does anyone know the name of the song Marquardt entered the octagon to?
> 
> And that was the strangest ending I have seen in a long time.


Eminence Front by The Who


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

The Amarok said:


> Regardless dude that just seem dirty and underhanded. That didnt show who was the better fighter, but who is the most sweaty. bullshit


Didnt it? Didnt it? part of fighting is using your head. if you can use your head to outsmart a guy within the rules, why wouldnt you?


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Darn, still no clear victor, although clearing that leg lock did bode well for him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't even want this to have its own thread. Because there are going to be those clowns whom are still going to make a huge deal out of it, claiming that the ref, Camp Jackson, the Athletic Commission, Dana, and indeed the US Government were all in on it. The biggest cover-up since the Kennedy assassination!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> No offence, but you're MMAF's biggest pessimist. You could put a negative spin on just about anything. My guess is Santa didn't visit you when you were younger.


Sorry to break this to you but santa doesn't exist. 

I am going to believe that Rousimar being a BJJ blackbelt knows what sweat does and doesn't feel like, my own eyes when I see the ref only check the upper thigh, and the bad history of the Texas commission.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

osmium said:


> I am going to believe that Rousimar being a BJJ blackbelt knows what sweat does and doesn't feel like


Yes.

It's very difficult to just overlook, especially in light of so many Greg Jackson fighters being accused of this.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> I didn't see anyone check Marquardt's legs at any point before or after the fight. Any footage to show Nate being checked?


They're obviously not going to replay what happened during the commercial break just for you. Everyone is there and if it indeed did NOT happen do you think we wouldn't have known/ Do you think Joe Rogan wouldn't ahve said anything? No of course not because people like you don't use your dam brain


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

*Reminder*

Remember insults will not be tolerated people. Keep it civil.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i cant believe how palheras made such a dumb mistake, cheating or no cheating you don't leave your guard down during a fight which ended up costing him.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> He was checked, people. Get over it. There is no controversy here. Christ.
> 
> If anything, Palhares is a dumbass. Who flakes out like that during a fight?


This. Amazing how quick people jump on the butt-hurt bandwagon.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

there is a thread on this already USE IT.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Shoegazer said:


> Yes.
> 
> It's very difficult to just overlook, especially in light of so many Greg Jackson fighters being accused of this.


I don't think it was overlooked. Seems to me like it was made clear that Nate was checked over by everyone and their respective mothers, and nothing was found to suggest he greased. I'm not going to play the role of whack-job conspiracy theorist because I have nothing better to do with my time. Fair play to osmium if that's his thing.

And even if Nate did cheat, which he didn't, it makes Palhares no less a fool for stopping in the middle of a fight to get the ref's attention.


----------



## DeMonikk1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Shoegazer said:


> Eminence Front by The Who


Thank you. That was driving me nuts.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Sousa said:


> They're obviously not going to replay what happened during the commercial break just for you. Everyone is there and if it indeed did NOT happen do you think we wouldn't have known/ Do you think Joe Rogan wouldn't ahve said anything? No of course not because people like you don't use your dam brain


No kidding. In this modern age of digital video cameras and youtube, you can bet that someone will have the footage up within an hour if Rogan lied about the doctor/ref/commission check. The UFC is not that stupid or incompetent.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Man, so mnay fighters say greasing goes on...and it's gotten pretty advanced in how covert it can be - skin can be totally dry and undetectable until mixed with sweat, esily wiped for a check, etc.

I'd bet there's a workable technology out there...like a dye that turns a certain color when exposed to baby oil, grease, vaseline, etc. That could be a REAL eye-opener if they did surprise checks and someone's body turns blue. 

I think it's time to consider something like this. Palhares quit fighting. No doubt in my mind he knew Marquardt was unnaturally slippery, regardless of what the doctor/ref said.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

This smells fishy.

Rogan didn't ASK Nate if he greased; he TOLD Nate that he didn't grease. Pure BS on Rogan's part. 

No footage shown of Nate being checked after the fight, either. 

Nate himself said: "I wanted to work up a good sweat before the fight." This sweat, mixed with a light oil, would certainly have been enough to get Marquardt out of that leglock.

I saw Sakuraba protest in exactly the same way against Akiyama.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Shoegazer said:


> Man, so mnay fighters say greasing goes on...and it's gotten pretty advanced in how covert it can be - skin can be totally dry and undetectable until mixed with sweat, esily wiped for a check, etc.
> 
> I'd bet there's a workable technology out there...like a dye that turns a certain color when exposed to baby oil, grease, vaseline, etc. That could be a REAL eye-opener if they did surprise checks and someone's body turns blue.
> 
> I think it's time to consider something like this. Palhares quit fighting. No doubt in my mind he knew Marquardt was unnaturally slippery, regardless of what the doctor/ref said.


Definitely need to nip this. Curious what Palhares says post fight.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Sakuraba protested in exactly the same way against Akiyama:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7oDZBkIi8Y


----------



## DeMonikk1 (Sep 16, 2010)

There's a lot of hate for the Jackson camp and Nate the Great here....Palhares should have known not to NOT pay attention to his opponent at any time. Just sayin...I won't lie, I am a fan of Marquardt, but that heel hook was not the tightest I've seen either.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I missed this, can someone please give me a description of what happened?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I was rooting for BOTH GSP vs Penn AND Nate tonight. But a cheat's a cheat.

Look who else is joining Greg Jackson's camp:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I missed this, can someone please give me a description of what happened?


Paul Harris grabbed a leg and appeared to secure a leg lock. 

Marquardt slipped out immediately.

Paul Harris, on his back, looked to the ref, pointing to Marquardt's leg, complaining about greasing, Marquardt being slippery.

Marquardt proceeds to punch Paul Harris straight down, effectively ending the fight.

Ref ends the fight.

Paul Harris gets up, walks over to Marquardt smiling and points again to his leg, complaining he was slippery.

Rogan tells Nate during the post fight interview that the refs checked him out and the finish was legit. 

Nate says he wanted to be "slippery" for this fight.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

They must have to deal with this in Olympic wrestling. How do they check for it there?


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

I'd love to see the UFC become a leader in the sport, not by just promotion and revenues, but by some leaps in the technology of the sport itself. It could set itself apart from the rest. I'm sure the technology is easily accessible. Simply spray each contestant before the fight with a reactant to the chemcial signature of non-human oils. 

To be clear: I'm not saying for sure Nate cheated - I have no way to know. I'm not saying Nate probably wasn't the superiror fighter anyway. But I am saying I have no doubt Palhares thought 100% he cheated, and this is enough to ruin fights for me.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Paul Harris grabbed a leg and appeared to secure a leg lock.
> 
> Marquardt slipped out immediately.
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention that he was checked before the fight and after the fight by the commission and the ref and was not greased, but who'd want to tell people the truth here.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Toxic said:


> there is a thread on this already USE IT.


Sorry, I don't get it. Is this not the right thread? Or was there another one that's already been merged?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I was rooting for Nate in this fight, but now I am 100% certain that Greg Jackson is a cheating scumbag, and that both GSP and Marquardt were complicitous in being greased. 

Now, I have no one to root for in this sport: I can't root for that WWE inspired scumbag Kosh, and I can't root for a greaser like GSP.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

suffersystem said:


> You forgot to mention that he was checked before the fight and after the fight by the commission and the ref and was not greased, but who'd want to tell people the truth here.


Show me the footage of Nate being checked after the fight.

Oh, and you do realize that sweat can activate a light oil that was applied during a bath, don't you. 

But the facts don't matter.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Sorry, I don't get it. Is this not the right thread? Or was there another one that's already been merged?


Somebody else merged a thread I had closed when somebody started another.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Show me the footage of Nate being checked after the fight.
> 
> Oh, and you do realize that sweat can activate a light oil that was applied during a bath, don't you.
> 
> But the facts don't matter.


You 

VS

Dana

The commission

The Refs

The doctors


Fact.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Show me the footage of Nate being checked after the fight.
> 
> Oh, and you do realize that sweat can activate a light oil that was applied during a bath, don't you.
> 
> But the facts don't matter.


So now you need video proof of it, even though they told everybody about it on live television? Never mind the thousands of people in attendance that would know the difference on wether the ref and comission went over to check, especially with the amount of scrutiny they've been under because of accusations like this? 

I can't even argue with this logic. I won't even bother with a debate. You have your opinion I have mine.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

footodors said:


> They must have to deal with this in Olympic wrestling. How do they check for it there?


They can't. It's very easy to apply oil/lotion/vaseline prior to a bath, let it soak in, then wash the residue off so that it's not noticeable to the touch, but still have ample amounts remaining that will become noticeable again when sweating. 

The lotion is absorbed into the lower layers of the skin, but gets forced out again with sweat.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

suffersystem said:


> So now you need video proof of it, even though they told everybody about it on live television? Never mind the thousands of people in attendance that would know the difference on wether the ref and comission went over to check, especially with the amount of scrutiny they've been under because of accusations like this?
> 
> I can't even argue with this logic. I won't even bother with a debate. You have your opinion I have mine.


Here's what happened:

1. Marquardt gets out of a leglock that is not only secured but being torqued backward by Paul Harris.

2. Nate slips out with extreme ease.

3. Ref stops the fight, quick commercial break, then Rogan TELLS Nate he didn't grease. 

You'd have to be an idiot to believe everything is on the up and up.


----------



## radab (Mar 14, 2010)

silly treestump

one of the most exciting fighters around and he just stops fighting like that. defend yourself at all times


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

And where'd the missing grease go? On Palhares arm sfter he scraped it all off trying for the heel hook.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

the magic grease theory. where's the gif of paul harris getting his face punched in?

...back, and to the left........back, and to the left.....


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

michelangelo said:


> Show me the footage of Nate being checked after the fight.
> 
> Oh, and you do realize that sweat can activate a light oil that was applied during a bath, don't you.
> 
> But the facts don't matter.


Show me the footage of Nate NOT being checked after the fight. C'mon, if your theory is true it should be all over Youtube by now so go find it and post it. You made the claims, now go find the indisputable proof to back it up.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

damn so disappointed there for a while i thought i was going to see a heel hook (my favorite sub) but not only did nate slip out but Palhares was stupid enough to stop fighting and start complaining.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Here's what happened:
> 
> 1. Marquardt gets out of a leglock that is not only secured but being torqued backward by Paul Harris.
> 
> ...


Actually I just got back from the event and you couldn't be more wrong- Nate and Rousimar hugged after the fight and Palhares pointed to his knee and Nate showed him the leg. After that the officials stepped in and 2-3 different officials inspected Nate, his leg and conferred with the corners after the fight. You could clearly see Greg Jackson was pissed and after the inspection Palhares' group nodded and walked out of the cage without any rancor. 

I'm sure this won't change the "Jackson Fighters Cheat" crap but I was there and saw the result and what went on after fight but hey conspiracy theories are super fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Walker said:


> Actually I just got back from the event and you couldn't be more wrong- Nate and Rousimar hugged after the fight and Palhares pointed to his knee and Nate showed him the leg. After that the officials stepped in and 2-3 different officials inspected Nate, his leg and conferred with the corners after the fight. You could clearly see Greg Jackson was pissed and after the inspection Palhares' group nodded and walked out of the cage without any rancor.
> 
> I'm sure this won't change the "Jackson Fighters Cheat" crap but I was there and saw the result and what went on after fight but hey conspiracy theories are super fun. :thumbsup:


 
Walker you just ruined all the therorist's nights lol. Seriously ppl lol


----------



## radab (Mar 14, 2010)

well palhares certainly felt nate was greased

and it did ruin what was an intriguing contest

a very unsatisfactory ending, but he has only himself to blame for stopping like that

and im a huge fan of treestump


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Walker said:


> Actually I just got back from the event and you couldn't be more wrong- Nate and Rousimar hugged after the fight and Palhares pointed to his knee and Nate showed him the leg. After that the officials stepped in and 2-3 different officials inspected Nate, his leg and conferred with the corners after the fight. You could clearly see Greg Jackson was pissed and after the inspection Palhares' group nodded and walked out of the cage without any rancor.
> 
> I'm sure this won't change the "Jackson Fighters Cheat" crap but I was there and saw the result and what went on after fight but hey conspiracy theories are super fun. :thumbsup:


I ******* love it. Thanks for that.

You have a beautiful ass.

That is you in the picture right?

No?

You still have a beautiful ass.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Walker said:


> Actually I just got back from the event and you couldn't be more wrong- Nate and Rousimar hugged after the fight and Palhares pointed to his knee and Nate showed him the leg. After that the officials stepped in and 2-3 different officials inspected Nate, his leg and conferred with the corners after the fight. You could clearly see Greg Jackson was pissed and after the inspection Palhares' group nodded and walked out of the cage without any rancor.
> 
> I'm sure this won't change the "Jackson Fighters Cheat" crap but I was there and saw the result and what went on after fight but hey conspiracy theories are super fun. :thumbsup:


Good enough for me. I officially withdraw my complaint.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

My sportsnet channel F'ed up and stopped the broadcast during the first round due to technical difficulties, they replayed the main event after TUF...now I almost wish they didn't... I really hope there is a rematch.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

All right, I'm chill.

The question for me remains: why did Paul Harris simply stop fighting altogether and look for the ref to point out a foul so blatant it would warrant stopping competing altogether. 

It was obvious that he definitely thought Marquardt had greased.

It does not seem to be a coincidence that this is EXACTLY the same manner in which Sakuraba protested against Akiyama when he accused Akiyama of greasing his legs. Sakuraba was later vindicated.

It does not seem to be a coincidence that GSP's corner was CAUGHT CHEATING, and that GSP is a Greg Jackson fighter. 

Nor does it seem to be a coincidence that Sean Sherk, Matt Hughes, and BJ Penn have all accused GSP, a Jackson fighter of greasing.

It does not seem to be a coincidence that the Gracies themselves have gone on the record to accuse the Greg Jackson camp of greasing.

It does not seem to be a coincidence that Marquardt has been caught cheating before: by testing positive for steroids. 

You don't have to be paranoid to suspect Marquardt of cheating given the circumstances.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> All right, I'm chill.
> 
> The question for me remains: why did Paul Harris simply stop fighting altogether and look for the ref to point out a foul so blatant it would warrant stopping competing altogether.
> 
> ...


Personally this is what I think happened.

Nate was a little sweaty, the submission was in pretty tight but the force of when they hit the ground and Nate's quick turn allowed him to slip out of it. Palharres was just stupid to stop and paid the price. Nothing more, nothing less. He may have had it in tight at first, but once they hit the ground it was the combination of Nate's quick thinking to turn out and the force of them hitting the ground that seeled his fate.


----------



## radab (Mar 14, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> All right, I'm chill.
> 
> The question for me remains: why did Paul Harris simply stop fighting altogether and look for the ref to point out a foul so blatant it would warrant stopping competing altogether.
> 
> ...




Youre right dude. Too many coincidences. Palhares was stupid to stop the way he did, but he is a lunatic. A sad end. I was hoping to see Nate squrim, not slip

Paul Harris is a beast. He'll be back in no time


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Tactically, it was obviously a huge error to stop fighting. But there had to have been something very wrong for him to stop fighting altogether like I said.

Sakuraba also basically gave up fighting and simply started yelling that Akiyama was cheating. 

Fighters don't simply stop fighting and give up for all intents and purposes unless something is seriously wrong.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

michelangelo said:


> All right, I'm chill.
> 
> The question for me remains: why did Paul Harris simply stop fighting altogether and look for the ref to point out a foul so blatant it would warrant stopping competing altogether.


Because he was stupid, caught up in the moment and made a mistake...

As is obvious in the fact that Marquardt didn't cheat and Palhares had a look himself after the fight as per people who were actually at the event...


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Ultimately, the road leads back to Nate getting another title shot, and getting his azz knocked out again. 

As Ice Cube once said: Anderson will take out Marquardt with "no vaseline."

As far as why Paul Harris stopped, I've already addressed that multiple times.


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> All right, I'm chill.
> 
> The question for me remains: why did Paul Harris simply stop fighting altogether and look for the ref to point out a foul so blatant it would warrant stopping competing altogether.
> 
> ...


Im sure if Nate actually "greased" he would of been caught. Palhares spent weeks training for this fight so he has the most to gain/lose from knowing what actually happened. If hes satisfied then we should be too.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Huh....normally I would trust the guy *not * coming off the suspension. I'm a little surprised people are taking Palhares word on this because he did look dirty when he tried to break Drwal's leg and both guys looked like they could be roided up.

Wish this fight would have happened in a state that tests for steroids.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Jason12 said:


> Im sure if Nate actually "greased" he would of been caught. Palhares spent weeks training for this fight so he has the most to gain/lose from knowing what actually happened. If hes satisfied then we should be too.


Akiyama was also cleared after Sakuraba basically stopped fighting and protested immediately and ceaselessly during his "fight" with Akiyama.

The officials at the fight inspected Akiyama and found nothing. Akiyama later confessed that he had indeed greased and the official was found to have been biased and basically bought off by Akiyama.

I'm not accusing Herb Dean of anything similar, but I am not confident that the "officials" from TX were at all competent in their inspection. 

If you are going to use the standard of: "Marquardt didn't have a gallon of vaseline slathered on his ankles and another gallon stuffed down his trunks, therefore he wasn't cheating" standard then you are right; he did not cheat by this silly standard. 

If you examine the context of the situation: namely, the long list of fighters who have pubicly accused Greg Jackson of cheating and Marquardt's already having been caught cheating, it is certainly plausible. That, and a fighter giving up without any possible explanation other than his immediate suspicion of cheating, which 100% mirrors a nearly identical situation with a previous fighter.

edit: how many fighters are known to sweat profusely from their ankles after less than one round of fighting?????


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Has Palhares never, ever failed on a leglock attempt before? If not, then I could see him reacting the way he did when Nate escaped. 

Otherwise, he has no excuse at all. There are enough dumb reasons people get rematches. Let's not add _being dumb_ to the list.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

radab said:


> silly treestump
> 
> one of the most exciting fighters around and he just stops fighting like that. defend yourself at all times


this.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

When it first happened, I thought Nate caught Paul Harris with a kick, and that's why PH was pointing to his foot. 

Afterward, I rewound it on my DVR and watched it a number of times. I'm not really a fan of Marquardt, butit makes sense what he said: He warmed up hard before the fight to build a sweat in preparation of an elite BJJ practitioner. Then, he rolled as the leg lock was being applied and slipped out. 

/ conspiracy


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeh thay said he was checked and all that good stuff. 

The part that bugs me is that Nate told Joe Rogan that they were back stage getting slippery. So they go up against a leg lock specialist and have a plan to be slippery and what a surprise slips out and you all think that thats all there is to it? 

Your telling me a camp of fighters are sitting around thinking of ways to get slippery and thats all they could come up with? Sweat? 

And by the way i hate this stupid stuff, go out there and fight if you leave the fans asking these kind of questions there is something wrong, and i for one will never look at nate the same for planing to be slippery, you might as well just use fist fillers and brass knuckles to.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I've watched it about 5 times or so..It appears Nate is a Cheater. It's not a shocker, he is part of Team Jackson and is GSP's Boy...I think they even hang out with Carwin.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Muttonwar said:


> and i for one will never look at nate the same for planing to be slippery, you might as well just use fist fillers and brass knuckles to.


If you go by that logic you could say the same for every fighter who cuts weight before a fight. You do what you can to get an advantage.

I on the other hand am not really sure that was all Sweat.
It was just the way Paul reacted. Im sure he's trained with sweaty people before and can tell the difference.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> I've watched it about 5 times or so..It appears Nate is a Cheater. It's not a shocker, he is part of Team Jackson and is GSP's Boy...I think they even hang out with Carwin.:thumbsdown:


LOL, forgot about Carwin's horse steroids controversy.

This Fight Night was just a disappointing show overall. With Efrain's opponent not getting to recover properly and getting harangued by an incompetent ref, to a main event marred by a highly controversial ending. 

The fights just weren't that interesting. 

There's a lot of corruption oozing just below the surface of the UFC, and it's starting to become a major turn-off.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

pretty disappointed at the outcome of the main event, i wanted palhares to win but whether marquardt was greased or not, palhares was in the middle of a fight and should know to protect himself at all times.

wouldn't mind seeing a rematch of this fight one day, maybe after each guys had a couple more fights (if the opportunity arises)


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Aww man! Paul Harris cost me big time with his little pointy gesture. There's no doubt in my mind that he would have won that fight if he hadn't distracted himself from the fight. Fortunately for Squirrelfighter I still have enough to pay him if I lose the next bet. :thumb02:

And for the record, in my book planning to be slippery for a fight is about as low as it gets for a gameplan. It's right down there with planning to cut your opponent with elbows and winning on a doctor stoppage.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Aww man! Paul Harris cost me big time with his little pointy gesture. There's no doubt in my mind that he would have won that fight if he hadn't distracted himself from the fight. Fortunately for Squirrelfighter I still have enough to pay him if I lose the next bet. :thumb02:
> 
> And for the record, *in my book planning to be slippery for a fight is about as low as it gets for a gameplan*. It's right down there with planning to cut your opponent with elbows and winning on a doctor stoppage.


But every fighter does it, the worst possible thing is to go into a fight cold. Nate maybe just got a little more of a work out than most. 

IMO it was a bad gameplan, as what if his gameplan hadn't of worked and they ended up going into the second and third round? Then that little extra work out before the fight would have just been a drain on his energy and gas tank. It was a bold move, but paid off for him.

Personally, anybody thinking he was greased is being dellusional. The ref, comission, Dana, the guy he ******* fought(!), and the people in attendance seem okay with it, but god forbid those few folks that saw it half assed on TV think there must be something going on!!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

http://www.sherdog.com/videos/recent/Trainer-Greg-Jackson-Marquardt-Didnt-Grease-Up-2636



> Sherdog.com caught up with Greg Jackson in Austin, Texas, Wednesday night to talk about Nate Marquardt's TKO win over Rousimar Palhares at UFC Fight Night 22.
> 
> Jackson addresses the technique that Marquardt used to get out of Palhares' ankle lock and what went through his mind when the BJJ black belt accused his fighter of greasing.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

*Who wants to see Nate vs Palhares rematch? (spoilers)*

I want to see the rematch, maybe I an a little bitter that one of my fav fighters lost, make that 2 of them counting Pearson as well, but I seriously still believe Palhares could be the No.1 fighter at MW and it its annoying that he has been set back by an over rated guy I think he would beat more often than not due to something as stupid as stopping fighting to accuse your opponent of cheating while the fight is still going,

I am not making the argument that its because Nate did cheat, but ether way Palhares was distracted by the situation and finished as a direct result of his own accusations, I sure next time Palhares will do what he should of done and continued to fight even if he feels his opponent is greased up and save his complaints till the end of the round at least.

Nate did not beat Palhares by been the better fighter, Palhares beat himself when he stopped fighting, even though I am the first to say I am sick of so many rematches currently been given to us by the UFC, but this above all other current rematches coming our way justify the need for one above all others, we could of just seen the No.1 MW set back years from a title shot thanks to a ridiculous situation.

Oh yea and real sportsmanship on behalf of Nate as well to take that kind of opportunity, well guess he had to do something because he would not of beat Palhares any other way the Pu$$y.

Say what you want about Jackson camp but it seems every time accusations of cheating are made its against one of there guys, there is a defiant pattern there guilty or not.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

A rematch would be stupid, but like yourself, I also think that Palhares lost because of the "greasing" distraction, and if he would've just kept on fighting, he could've won the fight.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Leed said:


> A rematch would be stupid, but like yourself, I also think that Palhares lost because of the "greasing" distraction, and if he would've just kept on fighting, he could've won the fight.


why would a rematch be stupid unless you feel the better fighter won and deserved to shoot up the UFC ladder as a result, if you think that Nate proved himself the better fighter then a rematch would be stupid, but thats not the case at all the way I see it, Palhares could well be the better fighter and deserve to be one step closer to that title right now but instead he delt himself a bum deal because of a freak situation.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

The rematch would be stupid because there wasn't any greas on Nate's legs, therefore theoretically The fight wasn't controversial and it was Palhares' own fault that he tried to complain in the middle of the fight.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I want to see the rematch, maybe I an a little bitter that one of my fav fighters lost, make that 2 of them counting Pearson as well, but I seriously still believe Palhares could be the No.1 fighter at MW and it its annoying that he has been set back by an over rated guy I think he would beat more often than not due to something as stupid as stopping fighting to accuse your opponent of cheating while the fight is still going,
> 
> I am not making the argument that its because Nate did cheat, but ether way Palhares was distracted by the situation and finished as a direct result of his own accusations, I sure next time Palhares will do what he should of done and continued to fight even if he feels his opponent is greased up and save his complaints till the end of the round at least.
> 
> ...


 
I usually dont flat out disagree with an intire post but I gott here. Except about the part about Palhares being stupid for stoping. Palhares already said he was wrong. So no pattern there except people looking for excuses. The sportsman ship thing is off your are suposed to keep going. Palhares almost broke a guys leg his last fight. And he dont have to beat him any other way he just beat him. Rematch??? I say why? Maybe down the road but not right now. If I were Nate I would say no it wont progress him to beat a guy he just beat. JMO but I can see where your coming from. Im neutral on this one not a big fan of either.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Why should Palhares get a re-match because he did something stupid? He laid there with his hands in the air not even looking at his opponent, he was asking to get knocked out. If he wants to fight Marquardt again he needs to earn it, you don't do stupid shit like that, make pretty big accusations about a guy and then get an immediate re-match. There are too many re-matches going on in the UFC as it is without Paul Harris getting one.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Yup your bitter. No need for a rematch, there has been other fights with more controversy than this (There really ins't any unless your a conspiracy theorist) that never had rematches. Nate put him away plain and simple.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

ok maybe I am alone on this but I still would like to see a rematch here, I can see the points been made about Palhares been at fault for stopping fighting and agree, but still I would like to see if Nate can beat Palhares while he is fighting to see if he really is the better fighter instead of how it went down.

What annoys me more than anything about this outcome is that this loss could set Palhares back on the Prelims while Nate could be a single victory away from a title shot, I would be guttered if that is the case, because I still believe Palhares is the better fighter maybe even the best Middle Weight in the UFC, and to be set back like that just makes me feel robbed of some great No.1 contendership and even title match ups.

In fact the UFC MW division might as well just line up and kick me in the nuts god dam it, the guys I feel deserve title shots always get so close then find a way to shoot themselves in the foot, first Bisping not listening to his corner against Henderson followed up with a questionable decision not goign his way against Wandy and now Palhares and this cheep sh1t loss, dam it dam it dam it dam it.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i dno, i mean it would be interesting in a way i guess but at the same time i think itd be a little unfair for nate


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

kay_o_ken said:


> i dno, i mean it would be interesting in a way i guess but at the same time i think itd be a little unfair for nate


Come on, it´s not like there´s a belt at stake. If it would then it would be retard... :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I can't believe how silly Palhares was in that fight.. I mean he had all the chances to take this fight, but instead he was complaining about Nates leg :confused03:

Didn't he realized that he still had to keep at least one eye at Nate?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Palhares made a stupid mistake and Nate made him pay for it. I am happy that Nate won. I like him a lot and hope he keeps on winning.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Palhares made a stupid mistake and Nate made him pay for it. I am happy that Nate won. I like him a lot and hope he keeps on winning.


Although is sucks how it went down, a win is a win and it's clear after the investigation that Palhares was in the wrong.

That being said, had the roles been reversed, there is no doubt in my mind that Palhares would have done the same to Nate.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that most fighters would have. I mean, in the heat of the moment, Nate had no idea what Palhares was doing, all he saw was an opening and he didn't let the chance slip away.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Palhares made a stupid mistake and Nate made him pay for it. I am happy that Nate won. I like him a lot and hope he keeps on winning.


Me too Hit :thumbsup: I like him a lot more! Maybe a bout between him and the winner of Bisping vs. Akiyama? Or lets give him the loser of Okami vs. Vitor?!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think that most fighters would have. I mean, in the heat of the moment, Nate had no idea what Palhares was doing, all he saw was an opening and he didn't let the chance slip away.


Not me, it pains me even that Palhares lost that fight, more so that he went down the way he did, Pearson is my favourite fighter and even him loosing did not hurt pain me as much as this result, at least with Pearson it showed a weakness in his game, if he wants to be one of the best then he needs to start taking his chances on the ground when the chance is there, if he had a ground game he had the chance to take it there in the first round in a dominant position and passed it up. And its not as if it was just one lucky punch that landed and rocked him ether like some are claiming, Cole worked hard to make the opening for that shot to happen and used his reach well.

As for the Palhares loss, its not that I have anything against Nate, he seems like a cool guy and is a good fighter, but I still believe Palhares is a Great fighter, maybe the best in the division at this current moment in time and its him I would like to see move to the next level and run for the title, but this loss could be a huge set back for him and and deny us from seeing the big fights that not only I would love to see him in, but the big fights he deserves to be in, he has the talent and if they stick him back on the Prelims because of this it will be a real blow imo.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Not me, it pains me even that Palhares lost that fight, more so that he went down the way he did, Pearson is my favourite fighter and even him loosing did not hurt pain me as much as this result, at least with Pearson it showed a weakness in his game, if he wants to be one of the best then he needs to start taking his chances on the ground when the chance is there, if he had a ground game he had the chance to take it there in the first round in a dominant position and passed it up. And its not as if it was just one lucky punch that landed and rocked him ether like some are claiming, Cole worked hard to make the opening for that shot to happen and used his reach well.
> 
> As for the Palhares loss, its not that I have anything against Nate, he seems like a cool guy and is a good fighter, but I still believe Palhares is a Great fighter, maybe the best in the division at this current moment in time and its him I would like to see move to the next level and run for the title, but this loss could be a huge set back for him and and deny us from seeing the big fights that not only I would love to see him in, but the big fights he deserves to be in, he has the talent and if they stick him back on the Prelims because of this it will be a real blow imo.


I just had to say that i found this post to be very reasonable and enjoyable to read. Nice way of exposing your POV. Tx m8. :thumbsup:


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Me too Hit :thumbsup: I like him a lot more! Maybe a bout between him and the winner of Bisping vs. Akiyama? Or lets give him the loser of Okami vs. Vitor?!


The winner of whomever Marquardt fights next should be the next in line for a title match. As it is now...

Sonnen vs Silva (rematch)
The winner will fight the winner of Belfort vs Okami
The loser of the Belfort vs Okami will fight Marquardt
The winner of the Mardquardt vs _______ will fight for the title.

That's how I see it anyway.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

endersshadow said:


> The winner of whomever Marquardt fights next should be the next in line for a title match. As it is now...
> 
> Sonnen vs Silva (rematch)
> The winner will fight the winner of Belfort vs Okami
> ...


I repped you because your user name is awesome. Bean is a badass.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

endersshadow said:


> The winner of whomever Marquardt fights next should be the next in line for a title match. As it is now...
> 
> Sonnen vs Silva (rematch)
> The winner will fight the winner of Belfort vs Okami
> ...


I think he needs at least 1 more fight before he gets a top contender bout. It's to early for me.. 

He already called out Bisping recently, but I just don't see Bisping winning against Akiyama.

My bet is winner of Bisping/Akiyama vs. Nate end of the year. Winner of that fight gets a top contender match against Unknown.


----------

